# Christmas crackers on a plane



## Flighty Fish

Hello,

I live in Palma de Mallorca and have family coming over for Christmas. I've given my Mum a shopping list of stuff to bring with her which includes Christmas crackers. One of her friends has told her she can't bring them on a plane because they're classed as explosives !! I brought a box back last year with no problems....and didn't even think about it, but my Mum does tend to worry and doesn't want to be removed from the plane as a potential bomber with 12 crackers. Does anyone know the facts?? I've found differing opinions so far on the net. They're flying Easyjet from Gatwick.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hombre

Flighty Fish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in Palma de Mallorca and have family coming over for Christmas. I've given my Mum a shopping list of stuff to bring with her which includes Christmas crackers. One of her friends has told her she can't bring them on a plane because they're classed as explosives !! I brought a box back last year with no problems....and didn't even think about it, but my Mum does tend to worry and doesn't want to be removed from the plane as a potential bomber with 12 crackers. Does anyone know the facts?? I've found differing opinions so far on the net. They're flying Easyjet from Gatwick.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Knowing today's "elf and safety " rules I would guess that she will be refused to board with fireworks in her possession.
Two years ago I was refused boarding with some "petanque" balls ..on the grounds that "they could be used as a weapon on board the aircraft".
Last year ...at a provincial UK airport I was asked what "are all these packages?".
It was 3 weeks before Christmas and we were returning home , having visited our family in the UK for our son's birthday and had all our Christmas presents in the luggage. They were all brightly packaged...(obviously)..and the stone faced crone informed me " I could make you open them you know "..I replied "then make me "...We were waved through with glum, hard faces glaring at us. A party of 6 golfing pensioners in front of us had all their golf balls confiscated on the grounds they were dangerous. When one of them complained he was informed "one more word sir and you won't be flying ". Visiting the UK nowadays is depressing...humiliating..and shameful. Good luck with your fireworks !
PS....and £9 for 2 glasses of wine ????...don't get me going on that one.


----------



## Cazzy

Flighty Fish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in Palma de Mallorca and have family coming over for Christmas. I've given my Mum a shopping list of stuff to bring with her which includes Christmas crackers. One of her friends has told her she can't bring them on a plane because they're classed as explosives !! I brought a box back last year with no problems....and didn't even think about it, but my Mum does tend to worry and doesn't want to be removed from the plane as a potential bomber with 12 crackers. Does anyone know the facts?? I've found differing opinions so far on the net. They're flying Easyjet from Gatwick.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


My daughter used to work for Easyjet, as long as they are in your hold luggage it's ok.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Flighty Fish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in Palma de Mallorca and have family coming over for Christmas. I've given my Mum a shopping list of stuff to bring with her which includes Christmas crackers. One of her friends has told her she can't bring them on a plane because they're classed as explosives !! I brought a box back last year with no problems....and didn't even think about it, but my Mum does tend to worry and doesn't want to be removed from the plane as a potential bomber with 12 crackers. Does anyone know the facts?? I've found differing opinions so far on the net. They're flying Easyjet from Gatwick.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I have brought Christmas crackers back with me about three times on Easyjet from Bristol. There's no problem as long as they're not in your hand luggage. I've even brought back a set of 4 pairs of scissors - in my hand luggage.


----------



## Flighty Fish

Thanks very much for the replies. I'll tell my Mum that they're fine in the hold so hopefully she'll bring some with her (she's SUCH a worrier!!), otherwise I'll have to fork out the extortionate price of €8.60 from Carrefour  ....daylight robbery!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have brought Christmas crackers back with me about three times on Easyjet from Bristol. There's no problem as long as they're not in your hand luggage. I've even brought back a set of 4 pairs of scissors - in my hand luggage.


Whoops! Sorry - NOT in my hand luggage, in the hold!!

Last summer, as we were saying goodbye to my mum and dad at the airport my mum gave me a pot of honey to take back. (my dad has bees). But it was clear liquid honey, classed as a gel and wasn't let through. If I'd put it in my suitcase it would probably have been alright, but can you imagine if it had broken!!


----------



## Flighty Fish

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whoops! Sorry - NOT in my hand luggage, in the hold!!
> 
> Last summer, as we were saying goodbye to my mum and dad at the airport my mum gave me a pot of honey to take back. (my dad has bees). But it was clear liquid honey, classed as a gel and wasn't let through. If I'd put it in my suitcase it would probably have been alright, but can you imagine if it had broken!!


That certainly world have been a bit of a mess!! I took a couple of bottles of red wine to england once and one broke in my case....not a pretty sight and the smell was horrendous!! Also had strange looks when coming back to Spain with a load of sausages in my hand luggage


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Flighty Fish said:


> That certainly world have been a bit of a mess!! I took a couple of bottles of red wine to england once and one broke in my case....not a pretty sight and the smell was horrendous!! Also had strange looks when coming back to Spain with a load of sausages in my hand luggage


After seeing a load of suitcases fall off a truck in the middle of the runway, and the driver not noticing at all, I decided to not put red wine, honey, etc in my suitcase ever again.


----------



## mrypg9

When I lived in Prague, I used to fly to the UK almost every week and I took the opportunity to bring back foodstuffs that were either unobtainable or very expensive in the CR. As my partner is vegetarian, I used to bring back Quorn mince, sausages etc as well as such delicacies as mature cheddar,meaty sausages and bacon for me. I almost always had these in my cabin luggage.
On almost every occasion I had my bag taken aside and turned inside out. I asked why and was told it was the cheese which apparently looks like Semtex on the x-ray machine and also has some odd chemical which attracts attention.
It must have looked odd to other passengers to see what looked like the contents of Tesco's deli counter spread out at Heathrow security.


----------



## philg

Christmas crackers can be taken on a plane as long as they are in their original retail packaging. But beware what's inside them. I read on a pilots forum that one passenger had his box of crackers opened to remove a pair of scissors which were one of the gifts inside the crackers!


----------



## gus-lopez

At Stansted they had signs up @ check-in stating they weren't allowed & people were getting them out of their suitcases & they had a pile a mile high at one point. We always found that if you brought them out in Nov. it was ok but once Dec. started the signs were up & you were asked as well. Talking of pilots ,I was behind two at Bristol once & when they opened their briefcases for inspection one had a small swiss army knife which he was told would be confiscated , when he complained he was told if he carried on he wouldn't be flying ! I was falling about with laughter.


----------



## chris(madrid)

If in doubt - ASK

They are indeed classified as EXPLOSIVES - and though very low power - THEY ARE. This is just as much an issue if checked and the dogs get excited!.

Personnally - I'd pay €8.60 to ease the hassle once a year,


----------



## vernon

chris(madrid) said:


> They are indeed classified as EXPLOSIVES - and though very low power - THEY ARE. This is just as much an issue if checked and the dogs get excited!.



Correct.

I work for the largest food distributor of British food products to the catering industry here in Spain. Each year we bring in about 10 pallets of Christmas crackers by truck. We are required to obtain special paperwork to bring them in, as they can be very volatile when travelling. So, in short, for the price its just not worth risking it.

As a footnote, our transport company brings in from the UK hay for stables in Mallorca. This has to be brought in chilled trailers, as this is a very combustible load.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Getting confuuuused.

Please tell me if these are true or false.

You can bring christmas crackers into Spain on a plane
You can put christmas crackers into your suitcase that goes in the hold
You can take christmas crackers onto a plane in your hand luggage
You don't have to pay extra to bring christmas crackers into Spain
You can't bring christmas crackers into Spain on a plane
You can't put christmas crackers into your suitcase that goes in the hold
You can't take christmas crackers onto a plane in your hand luggage
You have to pay extra to bring christmas crackers into Spain
You have to/ can/ might want to bribe the person at the check in desk to be able to bring christmas crackers into Spain
You have to sing "Rule Britannia" and get 8 out of 10 or more for your performance, before they let you any where near a box of christmas crackers in an airport.


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Getting confuuuused.
> 
> Please tell me if these are true or false.
> 
> You can bring christmas crackers into Spain on a plane ............. F
> You can put christmas crackers into your suitcase that goes in the hold.........F
> You can take christmas crackers onto a plane in your hand luggage........F
> You don't have to pay extra to bring christmas crackers into Spain........T
> You can't bring christmas crackers into Spain on a plane........T
> You can't put christmas crackers into your suitcase that goes in the hold......T
> You can't take christmas crackers onto a plane in your hand luggage......T
> You have to pay extra to bring christmas crackers into Spain.........F
> You have to/ can/ might want to bribe the person at the check in desk to be able to bring christmas crackers into Spain............Possibly
> You have to sing "Rule Britannia" and get 8 out of 10 or more for your performance, before they let you any where near a box of christmas crackers in an airport.


 ..............T

How many have I got right ? Who's got the answers ? Did I win ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> ..............T
> 
> How many have I got right ? Who's got the answers ? Did I win ?


So basically, if gus is right, crackers are a big NO :nono: NO 
Like, no way :hand: José


----------



## gus-lopez

Apparently they are allowed when complete in their retail packaging & obviously should go in checked in baggage.

See here Article 1/3. http://www.caa.co.uk/docs/33/FOD199915.PDF


----------



## Pesky Wesky

And just to bring up this old chestnut again, here it is from the horses mouth, AKA Easyjet's website



> * Can I take Christmas crackers on board? *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as they're sealed in the original packaging and you're carrying no more than two boxes.
> 
> Some crackers contain novelty items - such as sharp objects - that cannot be taken on board as hand luggage. Please check the packaging before you arrive at the airport as otherwise these will have to go in the aircraft hold.
> 
> It is recommended that Christmas Crackers are checked in as hold baggage as many airports (e.g. London Gatwick and London Stansted) restrict carriage of crackers as handbaggage.
> *Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Answer ID 4029 Categories Baggage Can I take Date Created 30/06/2010 11.33 AM Date Updated 24/11/2010 02.08 PM travel_news_flag No


----------

